# HELP Needed!!! Please...



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to order a new airbrush today.....

Here are my choices...I'd like to seal the deal today!!

- Paasche Talon gravity fed - $125.34
- Iwata Eclipse HP-BS or CS grav. fed - $152.70
- Iwate Revolution CR - $124
- Badger Velocity grav. fed - $132.82


And there is a company called "Grex" that I never heard of...any experiences with it anyone?

I think I'll stick to the ones with better reps above....recommendations please!

Thank in advance guys...


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Many people I know in Seden uses Grex. Theyre german if I remember correct. They have only positive things to say about them.
Ive had no personal experience with them tho..

Michael


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had the pleshere of useing a grex varry nice gun works varry well. I have the Talon and i love it grate brush easy to use an cleen. But all of the ones you have list'd are good one's so i think you would be happy with any of them .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

OK...judging by what I've read here and a few other sites, I'm going with the IWATA HP-CS Gravity fed....I hope its the right choice! 

Thanks for all the info everyone!!

~Paul


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Paul,
The most important thing is matching your purpose with the needle size.
From memory, the super small needles are generally used for minor touch up really tight work (photos, etc..) then the largest would be used for murals/hoods.

I'd guess you would want something in between or get a gun that can use two different size needles.

(I could give you more specific info on what I have but I'm at work?)

I think you'll like the gravity feed over the siphon feed and iwata makes a great product.

have fun!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Paul,you'll probably get all kinds of answers to your question but the best advice on a purchase always comes from those veterans that have used most of them.That being said,I am no veteran and a beginner myself,however I followed the advice from one and bought a Iwata and a gravity feed and love it.If I was you ,I'd pm a few of the veterans on here and get their advice and honestly ,when it comes to airbrushing you can't mention it without Vince's name AKA as Vc1111,coming up.PM them and made your decision from what they tell you.Good Luck and a word of warning,airbrushing is very addictive


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention, that the Iwata is what I use, and I don't hesitate to recommend that one. But Ive learned that I cant survive with just one brush, I have a (cheaper) one with a bigger tip. The Iwata has 0.3 and the cheapo has 0.5, and I use it for pearls and thicker colors in general. I am however gonna replace the cheapo with a Iwata with 0.5 tip.

Michael


----------

